# Post photos of your guns and knives!



## Promethea

Lets see dem. You can also post other various weaponry.. :laughing:


----------



## timeless




----------



## Surreal Snake

SchweeT my favoriTe People..xoxo


----------



## Devilsapple

Some .22's, tear gas gun and some pellet guns.





































http://personalitycafe.com/members/devilsapple-albums-flash-picture10863-satans-little-helpers-p.jpg


----------



## IncredibleMouse




----------



## snail

My hot glue gun is in storage right now, or I would have posted a picture of that too.


----------



## Promethea

My magic wand:


----------



## niss

Don't have pics of my weapons...but here's a video of my oldest (Robin Hood on this site) first time shooting full auto:

YouTube - Machine Gun Shoot 2007


----------



## SyndiCat




----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## dagnytaggart

No pics atm, but the tiny collection includes a .22, Bennelli Super Black Eagle 2, and glock 20 in 10mm. But I'm more into military/tactical throwing knives and shuriken stars.


----------



## bored_1

Guns:










Knives:


----------



## Le9acyMuse

I was actually hoping that's what they meant by guns to begin with. I don't have the shooty shooty kind. I had a gold-plated pocket knife but it left me for another...


----------



## Indigo Aria

Nagant model 1895. 7.62mm 1944 Soviet military issue. And a first generation Chistopol Komandirskie, a late 1960's Soviet military issue watch.

I also have High Standard double 9 .22, and a few Benchmade knives. I keep an aluminum baseball bat in my car. There's also a McCulloch chainsaw that lives in my car, but it's not a weapon, hehe.


----------



## Proteus

The legbone of a deer I keep under the driver seat of my car-










None of you seem to be familiar with the unstoppable piece of artillery that is a TATER CANNON-


----------



## Jncky

This thread = *******/gangsta alerts...aaaaawww you people.


----------



## xrevolutionx

This is my collection so far:

A Colt LE6940 carbine 5.56 mm rifle and a Buck folding knife that I use for camping.











This is me at the shooting range.










For the future, I plan on getting a KA-BAR combat knife and a Glock G21 pistol. :happy:


----------



## Devilsapple

xrevolutionx said:


> This is my collection so far:
> 
> A Colt LE6940 carbine 5.56 mm rifle and a Buck folding knife that I use for camping.
> :happy:


I have a folding buck knife too, I'll post a pic of it in here, maybe it's the same one. Best knife I've ever had as far as durability and convenience. It's great for a purse, but the only drawback I have found is it does not have a pocket clip, just a big belt sheath.


----------



## Devilsapple

Knives










Some of the guns from previous post laid out, bad light but eh.


----------



## xrevolutionx

Devilsapple said:


> Knives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the guns from previous post laid out, bad light but eh.


I remember my dad used to have ten of those folding knives. Don't know why and don't know what he did with them. I've had my Buck knife for five years and I've really put it through the ringer. It still does a pretty good job and has definitely won me over for a quality knife.


----------



## redScorpion

xrevolutionx said:


> The correlation between weapon ownership and actual crime is highly questionable. Switzerland requires it's male citizens's to be a part of the militia during their twenties. During this time they are issued a rifle, or pistol, which they must keep at their home with ammunition. Switzerland is also a country with one of the lowest crime rates in the world.
> 
> Throughout other parts of the world, violent crimes tend to be committed by males in their twenties and thirties and some weapon is usually involved. We could also say that twenty-some year old men should be banned. But that would be silly. I believe that in order to curb violence, actions must be taken to stop whatever fosters the MOTIVATION to commit a violent crime, not the tool used for it.


What's the point of owning a killing-machine except kill ? Some will say it's "beautiful" or "piece of art", so let's sell them in plastic.

There's some drug-dealing gangs in France getting guns (like yours) from Russia, now they kill children and all. What do you think would happen if random people could buy guns at a "gun stores" ? Blood-fest. Drug-dealers would buy them, angry residents too etc...


----------



## xrevolutionx

redScorpion said:


> What's the point of owning a killing-machine except kill ? Some will say it's "beautiful" or "piece of art", so let's sell them in plastic.
> 
> There's some drug-dealing gangs in France getting guns (like yours) from Russia, now they kill children and all. What do you think would happen if random people could buy guns at a "gun stores" ? Blood-fest. Drug-dealers would buy them, angry residents too etc...


Owning a gun and going target shooting to me is what going to a tranquil place and doing yoga might be to some other people. I've tried yoga and some other types of meditation but they are very difficult for me. Maybe it's because I'm an extrovert but I need at least some kind of feed back. This is how it goes when target shooting:

Body positioning. Make sure you're situation in a stable position and your rifle is stable against you.

Aim. Have the target in your sights and look at nothing else.

Breath. Slow your breathing ever so slowly... mind goes blank... all is quiet.

Trigger squeeze. Breathing comes to a near halt. Your mind is blank. Your body does not jerk when squeezing.

*bang!*.

If I hit my steel target, there's a *bling* sound. If not, I"m not breathing right, my mind isn't focused and cleared enough. After a couple of hours of this, I'm relaxed. My mind is rested from the forced meditation. I feel good and go home happy.

Target shooting is a great mental relief for people. It's something that anti-gun advocates won't understand until they've done it themselves. And like I said before, crime will only be stopped if we get rid of what creates violent motivation, not be taken away the tools.


----------



## redScorpion

xrevolutionx said:


> Owning a gun and going target shooting to me is what going to a tranquil place and doing yoga might be to some other people. I've tried yoga and some other types of meditation but they are very difficult for me. Maybe it's because I'm an extrovert but I need at least some kind of feed back. This is how it goes when target shooting:
> 
> Body positioning. Make sure you're situation in a stable position and your rifle is stable against you.
> 
> Aim. Have the target in your sights and look at nothing else.
> 
> Breath. Slow your breathing ever so slowly... mind goes blank... all is quiet.
> 
> Trigger squeeze. Breathing comes to a near halt. Your mind is blank. Your body does not jerk when squeezing.
> 
> *bang!*.
> 
> If I hit my steel target, there's a *bling* sound. If not, I"m not breathing right, my mind isn't focused and cleared enough. After a couple of hours of this, I'm relaxed. My mind is rested from the forced meditation. I feel good and go home happy.
> 
> Target shooting is a great mental relief for people. It's something that anti-gun advocates won't understand until they've done it themselves. And like I said before, crime will only be stopped if we get rid of what creates violent motivation, not be taken away the tools.


It may help people relax, but selling guns in poor areas is not helping for a safe society. Of course the drug dealing stuff is the cause and we sould find solutions against it, but we could organize "gun associations" where you could only rent your gun to gun at steel targets, and then get home without it. No need to have a gun in a house or on the streets.


----------



## Inev1t4bl3

redScorpion said:


> It may help people relax, but selling guns in poor areas is not helping for a safe society. Of course the drug dealing stuff is the cause and we sould find solutions against it, but we could organize "gun associations" where you could only rent your gun to gun at steel targets, and then get home without it. No need to have a gun in a house or on the streets.


So rich people should have firearms and not poor people? All things being equal, poor people should have just as much of a need to protect themselves as rich people. I would say even more as poor cannot afford security systems and body guards, and in most societies police are less likely to respond to them than they are the rich. In addition, most poor people live in high crime areas where they are far more likely to be victimized. A firearm is a pretty cost effective way to increase security.

Your assertion that drugs are the cause of gun violence is not really supportable. Violence and homicide existed in human and even ape societies long before the drug trade. A case could be made that the drug trade (and other organized crime syndicates) have increased violence, but one cannot imply that they are the root cause of all violence. Regardless, you can simply decriminalize, regulate, and tax the drugs and thereby eliminate the profit motive behind drug violence altogether. 

If you got rid of every gun on earth tomorrow, people would be still be violent. In fact, violent crime would likely be orders of magnitude worse, not better. Guns (distance weapons) are a powerful deterrent to criminals as they act as force multipliers. We are able to enjoy the freedom we have in modern society, with a comparatively small police force, because of such technology. 

To illustrate this: Ten thugs in a gang bent on violence will not fear one unarmed officer or citizen, as they have the number and size advantage. However, they will fear that one person if they have a firearm. Firearm technology helps negate the numbers advantage and brings a very real threat of immediate death or injury to the attacker that would not exist if the intended victim were unarmed. Remove this force multiplier from the mix, and you are going to have to add more bodies to a standing army or police force to make up the difference. That is a fairly luddite strategy, and society would not benefit from the allocation of resources required by it.

It is easy to focus on the number of crimes that are committed with a firearm. To stop there is too simplistic. You should ask yourself how many of these crimes would have been committed with a substitute weapon anyway. Then you have to factor in the number of violent crimes that were prevented because of firearms. This not only includes police or citizens pulling out a firearm and stopping a crime, but it includes the more intangible fear put into the hearts of attackers because they know their plans may not succeed, due to their victims possessing technology such as firearms. 

In the end, technology will make the self defense part of the gun debate moot anyway. It will not be long before things like "phasers" will exist. Once we have a reliable non-lethal distance weapon with the same range as a firearm, one that will incapacitate someone with little or no permanent damage, then the firearm will become obsolete for legitimate self defense purposes.


----------



## redScorpion

Inev1t4bl3 said:


> To illustrate this: Ten thugs in a gang bent on violence will not fear one unarmed officer or citizen, as they have the number and size advantage. However, they will fear that one person if they have a firearm.


Yes but if buying guns is allowed, there's high chances for the ten thugs to have guns on them too, so in the end the number always win, guns or not. Maybe in some lucky cases where the thugs are unarmed and victims armed it helped but I'm sure these cases are the minority.



> you are going to have to add more bodies to a standing army or police force to make up the difference.


I'm sure all the money allocated by Americans to buy guns would protect them better in some renforced police force, or in better protected houses.




> In the end, technology will make the self defense part of the gun debate moot anyway. It will not be long before things like "phasers" will exist. Once we have a reliable non-lethal distance weapon with the same range as a firearm, one that will incapacitate someone with little or no permanent damage, then the firearm will become obsolete for legitimate self defense purposes.


This types of firearm sounds better than the classic gun for "real" self-defense and not just having the power to kill anyone you want, anyday, anywhere.


----------



## CharleyVCU1988

1 - There's a debate forum for all of this gun control stuff.

2 - You can't save everyone. Didn't you realize this a long time ago? But you can save yourself.

3 - There may be higher chances for the thugs to be armed with firearms. There are also multiple ways to solve that problem or at least reduce that number WITHOUT infringing on the natural rights of a human. Eliminate rehabilitation of felons. Improve social services to reduce incentives for crime. End the drug war. Allow killing of fleeing felons. Encourage better parenting. Improve overall healthcare.

4 - As far as I know about politics - French economic policy and European economic policy in general is not like the US economic policy at all - which may explain a difference in culture and wealth disparity? Crime is just not a factor of the weapon, it's also a factor of everything else. Focusing on one aspect of it does not make the whole thing go away. Crime always exists when not enough resources are available to go around.

5 - A better reinforced police force cannot be with you 24/7 unless you are willing to pay exorbitant taxes to have a police officer follow you around. Hence the old saying, "I carry a firearm because I can't carry a cop." Police forces are also responsible for helping to investigate crimes, chase down suspects, etc. Not something ordinary citizens need to do, but they are helpful in applying deadly force when necessary. If everyone was a police officer that would be a huge imbalance. Plus, read this blog: The War on Guns and tell me if you think police officers are really The Only Ones to be trusted with firearms.

6 - Perhaps not selling guns in indigent areas, but allowing peaceable residents those areas access to firearms would help them against any thugs who want to rob them of their rightfully earned money and possessions. If a society is measured by its base, don't you want to actually PROTECT your base, or would you rather be known as the one who pulled the rug out from those you promised to help?

7 - Why should I have to JUSTIFY why I need something to you or anyone else?

8 - If you're not comfortable with doing the act of killing yourself, that's understandable. Every time you advocate for more laws, or a bigger police force, you're putting more guns on the streets. A law without the back up of deadly force is just a suggestion. Every time you want another behavior modification law passed, you should be willing to look that target individual in the eye and say, "I think it is worth killing you, or depriving you of your liberty and possessions, if you don't do exactly as I say." All laws passed are basically the people giving consent to The State to use deadly force or some sort of force to deprive individuals of their freedom. Some of those individuals may be real criminal sociopaths - and then some may be those who disagree with the codified norms because norms in of themselves are flexible or even fallible. You don't want to kill, but you are indirectly allowing it, if you want to follow the idea of "standing by is equivalent to actually doing it," or "silence means consent." To put it bluntly, you've got blood on your hands whether you like it or not, no matter how hard you try and wash it away. Some people simply are broken.


----------



## redScorpion

CharleyVCU1988 said:


> 1 - There's a debate forum for all of this gun control stuff.
> 
> 2 - You can't save everyone. Didn't you realize this a long time ago? But you can save yourself.
> 
> 3 - There may be higher chances for the thugs to be armed with firearms. There are also multiple ways to solve that problem or at least reduce that number WITHOUT infringing on the natural rights of a human. Eliminate rehabilitation of felons. Improve social services to reduce incentives for crime. End the drug war. Allow killing of fleeing felons. Encourage better parenting. Improve overall healthcare.
> 
> 4 - As far as I know about politics - French economic policy and European economic policy in general is not like the US economic policy at all - which may explain a difference in culture and wealth disparity? Crime is just not a factor of the weapon, it's also a factor of everything else. Focusing on one aspect of it does not make the whole thing go away. Crime always exists when not enough resources are available to go around.
> 
> 5 - A better reinforced police force cannot be with you 24/7 unless you are willing to pay exorbitant taxes to have a police officer follow you around. Hence the old saying, "I carry a firearm because I can't carry a cop." Police forces are also responsible for helping to investigate crimes, chase down suspects, etc. Not something ordinary citizens need to do, but they are helpful in applying deadly force when necessary. If everyone was a police officer that would be a huge imbalance. Plus, read this blog: The War on Guns and tell me if you think police officers are really The Only Ones to be trusted with firearms.
> 
> 6 - Perhaps not selling guns in indigent areas, but allowing peaceable residents those areas access to firearms would help them against any thugs who want to rob them of their rightfully earned money and possessions. If a society is measured by its base, don't you want to actually PROTECT your base, or would you rather be known as the one who pulled the rug out from those you promised to help?
> 
> 7 - Why should I have to JUSTIFY why I need something to you or anyone else?
> 
> 8 - If you're not comfortable with doing the act of killing yourself, that's understandable. Every time you advocate for more laws, or a bigger police force, you're putting more guns on the streets. A law without the back up of deadly force is just a suggestion. Every time you want another behavior modification law passed, you should be willing to look that target individual in the eye and say, "I think it is worth killing you, or depriving you of your liberty and possessions, if you don't do exactly as I say." All laws passed are basically the people giving consent to The State to use deadly force or some sort of force to deprive individuals of their freedom. Some of those individuals may be real criminal sociopaths - and then some may be those who disagree with the codified norms because norms in of themselves are flexible or even fallible. You don't want to kill, but you are indirectly allowing it, if you want to follow the idea of "standing by is equivalent to actually doing it," or "silence means consent." To put it bluntly, you've got blood on your hands whether you like it or not, no matter how hard you try and wash it away. Some people simply are broken.


Yeah there's clearly a cultural difference with guns and all, between Americans and Europeans. And I'm glad not being part of yours. I can walk throughout Europe without worrying that some paranoid is gonna shoot me for unknown reasons. I'm black and I'm sure there's some ******* areas in the US where some won't hesitate to gun me down. 

Expose your killing stuff, but from an European perspective, this looks nuts.


----------



## xrevolutionx

redScorpion said:


> Yeah there's clearly a cultural difference with guns and all, between Americans and Europeans. And I'm glad not being part of yours. I can walk throughout Europe without worrying that some paranoid is gonna shoot me for unknown reasons. I'm black and I'm sure there's some ******* areas in the US where some won't hesitate to gun me down.
> 
> Expose your killing stuff, but from an European perspective, this looks nuts.


Stop it. Now you're just trolling. There are plenty of threads for gun debates. This isn't one of them. If you want to continue your argument then go over there. This thread was meant for people to post their weapons and let's return it to that.


----------



## redScorpion

xrevolutionx said:


> Stop it. Now you're just trolling. There are plenty of threads for gun debates. This isn't one of them. If you want to continue your argument then go over there. This thread was meant for people to post their weapons and let's return it to that.


I know there's threads for gun debates, but I'm not talking about gun legalization, I'm saying "exposing" killing stuff that had or will maybe kill someone with photos like some trophies look nuts. This is what shocked me first.

I'm leaving this thread and Americans with their weird pleasures...Don't worry.


----------



## Stillwater

An INFP and his pea shooters in the wilds of Northern B.C. (haha) :


----------



## Malovane

My new Sig "pistol".


----------



## SyndiCat

_"The pen is mightier than the sword."_












Fuck.


----------



## Disfigurine

Next time I get a scan of my brain, I'll be sure to post a picture.


----------



## Promethea

Looks like a normal spoon, right?










Wrong. It is actually a deadly 2.5" half-smooth, half-serrated knife with tactical grip. One minute you are enjoying a bowl of cereal, and the next you are fighting off attackers with this deadly and disguised weapon.

Here are three quality disguised weapons that I think you will love:










At first glance, this looks like a normal party cup. However, if you look close enough, you will see that it is really a fully automatic Glock 18C. You will be able to pour your enemies a nice warm cup of lead with this fine purchase. Asking $900 for the gun/cup combo.










Still thirsty for justice? Try this badass M16A2 disguised as a 24-pack of soda. The box has two finely crafted holes on each side to allow for any kind of optics (not included) that you wish to attach. This weapon is only for sale if you have a Class III permit.










This cleverly disguised weapon may look like a tissue box, but is actually a Benelli M3 12 gauge shotgun disguised as a tissue box. The ultra-soft quilted tissues serve as a comfortable grip on the pump-action shotgun. Also, if you find yourself sneezing during the heat of combat, you will have a handy tissue box ready for action. Asking $1500 for the weapon. Additional tissue boxes are an extra $5 per box.

(source: E-mails from an Asshole)


----------



## Berdudget

LOL! I'm very tempted to post images of my husband's collection.


----------



## firedell

Here is my weapon.

http://www.circlebloom.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/human-mind.jpg


----------



## fairytales

Cant begin to describe how much this thread disturbs me..


----------



## Up and Away

I lost the key to my gun vault when I retrieved my fiancee's ring out of it before we flew to New York where I proposed. 

Oh well no Gun. I just have sticks and my awesome skills! 

Lol @Promethea

When I first saw that craigslist thread, I laughed SOOOOOOO hard.


----------



## Ziwosa

fairytales said:


> Cant begin to describe how much this thread disturbs me..


Likewise, I'm really all "wtfish" reading this thread.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy

fairytales said:


> Cant begin to describe how much this thread disturbs me..


Some people enjoy pistol marksmanship. And on the other hand, some people don't care for it. I'm not sure what's disturbing or otherwise WTF about that. Care to elaborate or are you content with nondescript insinuations?


----------

